# Bad Behaviour.



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't know if it was a good idea to put Dipsy in with the other 2 tiels.

Mali & Tilly have been nothing but naughty since I put Dipsy with them. Tilly will hiss and bite when anyone tries to pick her up, she even drew blood to my friends finger when he tried to get her to get on his finger. Mali isn't too bad but I can see she's been acting different she won't let anyone hold her, and she'll fly away (as does Tilly) if you wanna pick her up. 

I just don't understand. I'm not saying I wanna get rid of them or anything. But this behavior is just not on. I am going off at Tilly whenever she bites but she doesn't listen. I can have Mali on my should and if she see's Dipsy and Tilly together she'll fly over to be with them. I can't hold any of them because they just fly right back to the cage. Not sure if this would be put under something like "bonding" but I don't see a bond at all.. this has actually been going on for ages, but not the biting and hissing when trying to pick up Tilly. :hmm:


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would keep working with them, mabey a wing trim will help. Yelling at a tiel won't help, they are not like dogs and cats, of course you should not yell at dogs or cats either, but they seem to understand what no means. Here is an article about bonding with your tiels http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...-bird-behavior/taming-budgies-cockatiels.aspx Hope this helps and don't give up it may take time but they are worth it


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I know they aren't like dogs. I don't go off at her like scream and yell I tell her "no you can't do that tilly" it's gotten to the stage where I am ready to give up - I can spend hours every day with them and still it doesn't help the biting, hissing and flying away when I pick them up. I will take a look at the article though. All 3 of them have been trimmed also.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i agree with spike keep working with them it has taken me 6 weeks for my rescues to trust me


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Keep it up  Spike will not care if I say no, I find it better to distract him with a toy. It seems to help when he is doing something I don't want him to do(taking keys off my keyboard). Hopefully they will become comfortable with you soon.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Don't give up, they will behave in time!  Good Luck!!


----------

